# Gaggia Classic - steam leak



## scottieginga (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have a fault with my Gaggia Classic. It's probably in the region of around 10 yrs old and to be honest, hasn't had quite as much TLC as it should have.





 shows the exact same problem as my Classic on a Gaggia Espresso.

I thought I may be looking at a problem with the 3-way Solenoid Vv passing.

There's a wee bit of a story as to how the machine ended up with this problem but hopefully one of you knowledgeable boardmembers will be able to steer me in the correct direction with all I've posted thus far.

Thanks in advance for any help / advice offered.

Scottieginga


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not an expert in such matters but I agree that it might be a 3-way valve issue... looks like the piston isn't completely closing off the route to the group head, which could perhaps be due to a build up of scale. The valve can be removed, descaled/cleaned without much difficulty.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3385-Classic-wet-puck-amp-ill-fitting-basket.&p=15829#post15829


----------



## scottieginga (Oct 19, 2011)

MikeHag,

On that now. The Vv didn't look to be in too bad a nick. All the apertures mentioned in other relevant threads were clear but still worth doing anyways.

Scottieginga


----------



## scottieginga (Oct 19, 2011)

MikeHag,

Thanks, you were bang on mate.

Jobbed that Vv. There's an inner pilot Vv part (stainless, with green rubber Vv head parts at either end). This was extremely stiff to move prior to disassembly and would only move a small distance. Free'd it up and gave the whole lot a good 4-5 hours in Puly Caff. Reassembled it and the pilot Vv section moves sweet as you like. There's a fine spring in there to keep it in the 'down' position when de-energised. This is now doing it's job and the whole stainless pilot section can move freely through it's full range.

Scottieginga


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Aaw, you already knew the answer... I just egged you on







Thanks for letting us know how it went.


----------

